# Recessed and curved drawer handle. Possible?



## gpop (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been racking my brains trying to figure out how and what kind of jig I have to devise to cut a recessed, curved drawer handle with a 30 degree lip within the hollow (see sketch-up captures below).
I am trying to think of how to do it with just one solid piece of wood, but it occurs to me that this will have to be done in 2 parts then glued together and sanded to achieve a smooth "wave" look to it.

That's the first part, then it's going to be interesting to figure out how to veneer this.

Anyone run into something like this? Any thoughts?


__
https://flic.kr/p/6967694563


__
https://flic.kr/p/6821573382


__
https://flic.kr/p/6821573366


__
https://flic.kr/p/6821573306


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

My first thought is 103 viewers haven't come up with an idea so most are stumpped. Now this is how i would try doing it. PRACTICE ON SCRAP FIRST. I think this can be done with a taper jig on the table saw. Sliding the drawer front into the blade that is set at the angle you want, starting from shallow to deep. Now as for veneering I would make a tag board template of the groove then cut veneer pieces to fit and glue them in first. Then make a tag board template of the drawer front with the cutout shape made into it. Cut this "hole" a bit small so that once the drawer front is glued into place you can sand to fit. REMEMBER; PRACTICE ON SCRAP FIRST!!!! The process of cutting the groove on the table saw might seem unsafe so take all safety precautions as needed. I would have no qualms of doing this the way I have described with just a homemade tappering jig. I can see this finished drawer with a light color veneer and a black veneer inside the handle. Oooo nice! Hope this helps and works out for you.
MIKE


----------



## gpop (Feb 10, 2012)

I hadn't thought of that, thanks Mike! I will definitely give it a try on a test piece.
I've been trying different approaches (using paper on cardboard) to rough out an idea of how to proceed with the veneer before I read your reply. Working with a "one piece" method was not working for me… this is not origami.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think that there is a one piece way of doing it short of using plastic and heating it so that the handle slumps into the recess.
MIKE


----------

